# Red River



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

Any one know how the fishing is on the Red River, by Selkirk


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

just fished it saturday and today caught 3 pike and 1 walleye. its been fairly slow lately


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

manitoba hunter what do you use to catch pike on the red and what areas do you find them in. I fish down by Fargo and catch a lot of goldeyes a few walleyes but never any pike, i know they are in there though


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

out near selkirk anywhere you go you'll find them usually but i was using tip-ups with a fat smelt hooked with 2 trebles and ive always had better luck with frozen minnows if that helps any :beer:


----------

